# 75 gal w/ P. nyererei



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

I have 9 young adult P. nyererei in a 75, what else can I put in with them?
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

They're a moderately aggressive Victorian. An mbuna of similar size and temperment would work. Or another victorian of similar size and temperment that has a different body shape and color. Maybe Astatotilapia latifasciata?

Kevin


----------

